# Working in Qatar



## habib234 (Feb 8, 2018)

I recently returned to the UK from doha and am intereste in the possibility of working there. What things do i need to look out for ? After speaking with some expats there, I understand the employer pays for your accomodation and you get a tax free salary. 

Presumably you would be responsible for all the utilieis- gas, water , electiricty etc. What about visas - will the employer arrange this or do you have to ? In terms of employment contract, what assurances are you given, i.e is it permanent, contract of fixed length duration etc ? What rights are available to you if you have a dispute with your employer- in the UK we have the support of trade unions, ACAS and employment solicitors - in Qatar is there an equivalent ? I guess it ultimately depends on what type of employment one is seeking but a rough idea from people who have been there and bought the t-shirt so to speak would be helpful. 


Many thanks,

Habib.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Habib
Bear in mind, this is not the most active of forums.
I have just finished in the gulf after 10 years, last 2 in Qatar.
To fully answer your questions will require writing the equivalent of war & peace. However
In general you get a monthly salary plus an allowance for avccomodation (sometimes transport as well)
Housing costs and situation varies, Furnished, semi furnished (white goods supplied) or fully furnished (usually apartments not houses) apartment sometimes include utilities, houses generally not.
Currently as there seems to be an outflow of expats, there is flexibility in the rental market.
Your contract is as good as the company you work for, There is a labour department which sets some basic standards and who will ensure these are met if you complain.
Be aware there is no similarity with the UK, it isnt blighty in the sun.

Salaries are tax free in Qatar, but you also have to meet UK requirements so as to be tax free at home, just because you have got on a jet at heathrow doesnt mean HMRC will forget about you.
Bear in mind the gulf economies are suffering (although you will never see anything in the local press,) the gulf is in my opinion no longer the land of milk & honey.
Most contracts have a probationary period. You really need to d your homework nowadays. I quite enjoyed my 10 years, but personally would not look to start now, life aint what it used to be, but everybody has there own unique circumstances, so its hard to generalise.
Rgds


----------

